# The CFFI Get Acquainted Thread



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I am new on this board and don't know very many of you. I have been active on the Blazer Board for some time, but since Sabonis is going home, my attention is now focused on Euro BB. 

I am particularly interested in learning about the regulars on this board---who you are, which team(s) you root for, what country you live in, etc. Foreign teams are all new to me, so when you name your team please say where they play.

I'll start......

My name is Janis.
I live in North Central Idaho, USA.
My favorite player is Arvydas Sabonis.
My favorite team is whichever team Sabonis is currently playing for. 
I am very interested in learning more about the EL. (See my location.  )


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi CFFI

I'm Julien, living in France. Favourite players in the NBA are Sabonis, Zach Randolph and Chris Webber. Favourite players in Europe are Darius Songaila and Victor Khryapa.

The team I root for is CSKA Moscow (Russia), they have a well balanced team with many promising young players and a very spectacular US PG in J.R. Holden (how come he's not in the L yet?). Otherwise, I root for teams that come from either Serbia, Croatia and Lithuania. I really like the fundamentally sound, polished players from those countries. I don't root for French teams. Every year you hear in the media how they will do great and have a shot at being in the Elite Eight or so, but at the end of the day they still are lousy teams.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi CFFI,

I think you know me, right?  

Still, I'll write few words...
My name is Almantas, I live in Kaunas, Lithuania. What team is my one and only favorite you can see from nick... yes... :yes: its Zalgiris. My favorite players, beside lithuanians (Sabas, Ilgauskas, Jasikevicius, Songaila and so on) are Ed Cota and Tyus Edney.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Nifel

I am a Bulgarian, brought up in Greece and currently living in Wales. 

I'm a supporter of PAOK Thessaloniki (a team that played 5 european finals (4* of which consecutive) in the Early 90's but now struggles to avoid relegation in the Greek league). 

*if you include the Athens Final four

I support the Greek teams in the Euroleague (Panathinaikos, AEK, Olympiakos) even though I totally hate Olympiakos in the domestic competition).

I do not have a fav player even though I like Zielinski (this is not a joke). Songaila is another player I like too.

CFFI don't hesitate to ask us anything about EL. We will be more than happy to help you. Man, I appreciate that you wanna learn more about it.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

You can call me JG

I live in São Paulo, Brazil.

Here I root for E.C. Pinheiros and COC Ribeirão. In Europe I follow the Brazilians playing there.

I always enjoyed to watch Sabonis play, he is one of my favorite players.

I was the first mod in this board (the same with the Soccer board). When I got here, this place was dead, without any regular posters. I started to send invitations all over the web. Now we have a good number of regulars.

I support ZH's words. Feel free to ask us.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

my name is Guilherme, I live in Florianopolis, Brazil.

Sabonis is one of my favorite players, besides Nene, Divac, Ginobli and Bodiroga. In Europe I support the brazilian players and their teams.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm Gianfranco from Italy (actually Republic of :banana: ,till the next elections  ), I've spent two years in Greece (Athens), now I'm Italy but I want to come back as soon as possible (I feel completely Greek). 

I support G.S. Peristeri, my favorite player is... well, no-one will never be like Predrag Danilovic. Simply the best.
Actually my fav player is Mihalis Pelekanos, who's one of my best friends too. 

I can't stand the Italian :banana: National Team, so in the international competitions I support Greece and Serbia-Montenegro. I'm fan practically of all the players coming from the Orthodox countries of Europe (most of all Serbia, Russia and Hellas), but there are not religious reasons. It's a casuality. 

Ask, without any problems. Don't do that to Zelena, someone who likes Zielinski. Ah, my God. And he's a PAOK's supporter too!
You see? You have been knowing someone for many months, you believe he's really a good person, and at the end you discover something like that. Tsk tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi guy

I'm Matteo and I lives in the northern part of Italy ( great country ... don't read what SEOK writes  ) .

I'm a meteorologist and I love basketball, as other 4 milions italians.

I support the team of my town (it plays in the italian 3th league) and then I support ALL the italian basketball movement 

As team I like above all Rome and Pesaro.

My fava player of ever is Oscar Schmidt; right now T-Mac in NBA and Shaun Stonerook and Giacomo Galanda in Italy.

Gretz 

PS where do you live exactly in Idaho ? I know a bit your state ... Pocatello ... Boise ... Twin falls ... Lewiston :grinning:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow...How does an Italian know *anything* about Idaho?????

Many Europeans I talk to haven't even heard of Idaho! Have you heard of those cities through your work as a meteorologist????

I actually live about 2 hours east of Lewiston, 30 minutes outside of a little tiny town called Kamiah.

And by the way, for those of you who don't already know, I am a gal not a guy. :grinning:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> And by the way, for those of you who don't already know, I am a gal not a guy. :grinning:


Oh yeah, you are the gal with the famous *Jega* sign, right?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> And by the way, for those of you who don't already know, I am a gal not a guy. :grinning:


Yup ... surprise surprise :grinning:  

Well, yes ... I know quite well Idaho through my work, but I'm a lover of geography too.

'night


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup ... surprise surprise :grinning:
> ...


Ahem.....

I am also happily married, have 2 teenagers, and am 45 years old!!!! 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> Ahem.....
> ...


Eh,eh ... I guessed it, but I was naturally jocking  

Gretz


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

You can call me Marko, I'm 42, I live in Trieste, Italy, and I support my hometown club but I'm not a "fan" as is intendend here in Europe, more of a sport lover.
Trieste is a Town on the Italian "east coast" as we call it here, at the border with former Yugoslavia and last coastal town of Italy before Istria and Dalmatia.
I don't have a particoular fav player, I used to love Ginobili in the recent past.
I came very often in the U.S., mostly California, and I have traveled the country quite a bit (but I must admit that I've never been in Idaho)
Northern California my fav place, till now.
In NBA I cheer for Sacramento because I love the Town and for all the Euros playing there.
I don't usually watch TV, love reading books and love Mediterranean culture.
Ciao.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

My name is Borja, I live in Spain, in the Basque country.

The team I root for: Bilbao Basket (playing in the spanish second division). 

Favorite player: I don't have a favorite player, I liked Penny Hardaway when he played in Orlando, and right now TMac is the one who I like the most.

I like Sabonis a lot, like most europeans do. I remember him dominating with Real Madrid all over Europe. I love his passing skills


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you are the gal with the famous *Jega* sign, right?


You might have me confused with someone else....

I made a humongous "SABONIS" banner for the Blazer/Clipper game the Blazer Board members all attended together back in February. That's the only sign I've ever made, at least the only one that ever got on the internet.

Maybe you are talking about the big

JEGA!!!!!

posts I made on the Blazer board during the playoffs whenever Sabonis did something cool....like that over the head pass to Bonzi!!!  That was hardly famous, though.

But other than that, I haven't made any JEGA signs. It must be someone else.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Whuts up? my name is Ilir. I've been living in USA for 4 years. I'm from Kosovo (Europe). My favorite player and team in NBA : Chris Webber and Sacramento Kings.

My favorite team and player in Euro : Florian Miftari and MEB Prishtina 

GO here 
http://www.eurobasket.com/KOS/kos.asp to read more about this team.


----------

